# (W) Any Games Workshop products (H) £££ (UK)



## robbo201288 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi there,

I am currently buying and Games Workshop products, top prices will be paid through safe and secure transactions over paypal. I can also collect lots and pay in cash.

I also run a popular and trusted ebay shop miniaturesofthemillennia40k, take a look as we have a huge range of models currently running with 100s of more waiting to be listed. If you have any stuff that you would like to trade in for any stuff you see listed please just give me an email.

Also if you would like to buy anything off our ebay shop and would be happy paying directly through paypal I can reduce the price by 5%.

As for any lots you wish to sell please email me a full list with pictures if possible.

Hope to hear from you soon.

Andy


----------



## mikecoop316 (Jan 9, 2013)

Email sent


----------



## dnalloht (Aug 25, 2011)

i have some rouge trader marines and lotr elven warriors...


----------



## Hewbear (Jun 29, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## Tony58 (Aug 16, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## Tony58 (Aug 16, 2011)

Tony58 said:


> PM sent


If you are interested in my list, let me know and I can take some pics.

Are you there? :search::scratchhead:


----------

